# Read SMART Self-Test Log Failed

## Nicias

I'm getting these messages on my laptop's dead.letter file:

```
This message was generated by the smartd daemon running on:

   host name:  kish

   DNS domain: [Empty]

The following warning/error was logged by the smartd daemon:

Device: /dev/sda [SAT], Read SMART Self-Test Log Failed

Device info:

Samsung SSD 840 Series, S/N:S14CNEACA81371V, WWN:5-002538-55002d356, FW:DXT06B0Q, 120 GB

For details see host's SYSLOG.

You can also use the smartctl utility for further investigation.

No additional messages about this problem will be sent.
```

Looking through my /var/log/everything, I find these:

```
log-2014-06-05-00:00:02:Jun 04 17:18:07 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel changed from 71 to 75_

log-2014-06-05-00:00:02:Jun 04 17:18:07 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda [SAT], Read SMART Self Test Log Failed_

log-2014-06-05-00:00:02-Jun 04 17:18:07 [smartd] Sending warning via <mail> to root ..._
```

and

```
log-2014-06-06-00:00:02:Jun 05 12:01:51 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda [SAT], SMART Usage Attribute: 190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel changed from 76 to 73_

log-2014-06-06-00:00:02:Jun 05 12:01:51 [smartd] Device: /dev/sda [SAT], Read SMART Self-Test Log worked again, warning condition reset after 1 email_
```

along with similar messages not mentioning email.

Is this a problem?

----------

## Ant P.

A temporary failure like that seems odd, could be anything - an actual drive problem, loose cable, timed out waking from a sleep state. You might want to run manual tests with smartctl like it suggests.

----------

## Pearlseattle

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> A temporary failure like that seems odd, could be anything - an actual drive problem, loose cable, timed out waking from a sleep state. You might want to run manual tests with smartctl like it suggests.

 

I agree.

----------

